# Curious about lines & stereotypes??



## Robin.Medellin (Oct 30, 2016)

So, in about 2.5 years or so, my long-term boyfriend and I are planning on getting a WLGSD. (After the engagement & wedding. We feel a new, drivey puppy on top of wedding planning would be too much for us.) I'm to understand that there are subsects in the working line GSD, and I've heard different things from different sources, about the Czech/DDR is this and West German is that. I'm just curious about all the various lines and what they (in general) excell at. Obviously individual personality depends on genetics and upbringing, but hey, no harm in hearing the stereotypes, to help us get a feel at what we should be looking at. We definitely plan to do (competive? Definitely advanced) obedience and maybe even agility, while still having a dog to intimidate intruders while he's on deployment. 

ETA: Would you say that the GSD is adaptable? The Navy will take us all over the place, that includes cold & warm climates. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

For the different WLGSDs:

German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide

Yes, I would say that a GSD is adaptable to different climates.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea I agree with you I would use this time to figure out which kind you want. Trying to do a wedding and raise a puppy is a lot of stress and time consuming on both fronts.


----------

